# F-150 4X4



## Likestomow (Feb 12, 2000)

I just bought a 1994 F-150, 4X4, 5.0L, auto and at first I got 12-13 MPG. But as soon as I hooked up my trailer (about 2500#) I started getting 7-8 MPG. It does feel like it's a bit of a pull for the 5.0, but is this right?

I plan to sell it ASAP and get a Chevy with a 350. I figure it should do better.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Sounds about right. Not sure if the 350 will do much better, maybe test it out first. Have you considered a diesel? Below is a link to another post, go midway down and I go over some numbers. Of course the numbers are on a new truck, but the MPG will be about the same.

http://www.lawnsite.com/cgi-bin/bigtalker/discussion.cgi?forum=1&discussion=1974

Ray


----------



## Jason (Dec 21, 1999)

Why in the world would you sell it and buy a GM with a 350? I second the above post. If you want fuel economy buy a diesel.


----------



## lawnboy21 (Aug 5, 2000)

ive got a 1976 toyota truck, rusted to he11, but it pulls just perfect! no oil burn(well of course its a toyota!). or maybe consider a v8 toyota tundra, 20-24 mpg. well i hope i could help.


----------



## SJR (May 4, 2000)

Why would you go from a FORD to a CHEVY?


----------



## lawnboy21 (Aug 5, 2000)

cuz chevy is better than ford! duh.


----------



## Keith (Dec 26, 1999)

All smaller gas V8' will eat gas when towing. If you have to travel great distances, maybe the diesel is the best choice for you. How many miles a week are you towing?

My 95 F150 5.0L five speed will also knock down about 15 mpg without the trailer and 8-9 towing (1200lb trailer, 2200lbs of mowers. A diesel would do better but I don't need to tow that many miles. 

Also, what is the rear gear ratio in the truck?


----------



## Likestomow (Feb 12, 2000)

Well I kept the truck. I put on a FlowMax muffler and a K&N air filter and that seems to have boosted the mileage up a bit over 10MPG. I also measured the 31X10.5 tires and found that they are about 10% larger than the stock 235/75x15 that Ford reccommends, so I can factor my mileage up another 10%.

I plan to replace the large tires (they are almost new Michelins!) with 255/70x15 to get the rear end ratio back closer to normal, which should make it pull easier my trailer and maybe require even less gas.

I do love this Ford truck... I've never had one so nice. I am thankful.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Firat you have to figure that your miles driven is more what the odo is reading. The larger tire are throwing off the odometer.Next the 31x10.5 is making the truck work harder, so even tho it is 10% larger than the stock tires, it is causing a drop in fuel mileage,
Going back to the stcok tires, or slightly larger than stock will give you the best mpg.
Dino


----------



## Bubba5 (Jul 8, 2000)

i also have a 95 f150 4wd but its got the 300 straight 6 in it pulls just as strong IMHO but i get about 11-12 mpg in the city pulling my trailer, dont know how much this will help, but my 2 cents are in


----------



## greenflag (Aug 9, 2000)

I had a 1994 f150 with a 300 six and a 5 speed I got 16-17mpg towing or not. I drive a chevy with a 350 now the turning radius is horrible. The mpg is 15-17 until I tow it's about 12-13mpg then.


----------

